# Field Training Day



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Dang, pictures would have be great. Glad everyone is fine and Mother Elk didn't make an appearance.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whew ! funny story know that we know mama didn't show up


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, what an amazing story!!! you were incredibly lucky that mama elk didn't make an appearance!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds scary! Glad momma didn't show up!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's one for the books!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Recently at a MI AKC hunt test they were doing the water test and one dog swam RIGHT OVER a deer in the water. How weird is that? Deer hiding in water? Any way this was not the first dog and all the marks were in the same area of course. I guess at first the deer thought to hold it's ground then after a few dogs decided there goes the neighborhood and moved on. Dog stayed on the mark from what I heard. I was not there. 

Winter you silly dog! I am so glad momma elk was off shopping when her baby was in 'trouble'. 

Ann


----------

